# Hold the Line!



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

The whoosh of mortars filled the air, accompanied by the crack of lascannons, and the boom of missile launchers. These sounds could only be found in an Imperial warzone, where the brave regiments of the Imperial Guard fight against the savage ork hordes, the mysterious eldar, the tau cadres, and the infernal legions of chaos.
All of this though, meant nothing to those men fighting on the planet of Charradan, where the Corrodan VII were struggling against the foul ork horde of Kragmek Skulltaka.
The main battle was taking place outside of Charradan’s capital city, a place that long ago lost it’s name. It probably wouldn’t never get another. surrounding it was a horde of one of Mankinds greatest foes. The Ork. There were thousands or them, clad in all manner of armor and wielding all manner of weaponry, and all led by the beast known as Kragmek Skulltaka.
Opposing them was a thin grey and black line of men. These were the men of the Corrodan VII regiment. They were worn, and tired, but they would not let this city fall. In the center of that line was the man responsible for holding out for so long. Lucius Adulio, savior of Brontiaa, champion of the Agradan crusade, and commanding officer of the Corrodan VII regiment. Right now though, he was losing the war.

Enter the man known as Lucius Adulio. Feel the familiar grip of your bolt pistol in one hand, as you fire into the swarming ork horde. You feel the bark of your pistol as it delivers the Emperors justice. You look as you see one more enemy of the Emperor die, one less foe to worry about. You draw your sword, and thumb the power rune. The familiar hum of energy coursing through the blade a comfort amongst the chaos of the battle. You swing. A head crashes to the ground, the surprised look still on its face from when you separated it from it’s body. 
“Sergeant, get those men into position! I don’t want to hear it, just cover that damn flank!” you shout, the tiredness evident in your voice as you try to keep at least some of your men alive today. 
You are the one responsible for your regiment surviving this long. This is partly due to the fact that you lead from the front. Undoubtedly this is the cause of the numerous scars on your body, evidence of your fight against those who seek the Imperium’s destruction. You survey the battlefield. On all sides you are surrounded save one. On that side are some of the bravest men and women you have ever fought with, the Corrodan VII regiment. You have always been a winner, and right now you must win the fight of your life.



C&C would be nicek:


----------

